# Forgot to Prime Bare drywall



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i just finished up my bedroom 2 coats Ben flat white on the ceiling an now realised that i forgot to prime the bare drywall so while at HD i asked the guy there if it was ok to prime over the paint thats over the bare drywall an then 2 coats finish over that an if that would work an he said no, the best thing to do would be to remove the paint an then prime so that the finish coat would have something to bite to..... i havent tried to remove it yet (looks like its really on there for real for real. i attached a pic so that you could see its still there) i really need to get this paint off before it peels off ........... painttalk help me


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, you're screwed.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I used ceiling paint to prime in a couple of rooms. I'm really screwed.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

You need to fill up garden sprayer with paint thinner and spray all the walls,paint will slide down the wall and all you have to do is sweep up the paint from the floor.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd just rip out the drywall and replace it - much easier than removing the paint. HD probably has good prices on it.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Is that the fix?

I'm sure we will do this sooner or later...

Maybe cut the drywall out and start over?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Roof Cleaning said:


> Is that the fix?
> I'm sure we will do this sooner or later...
> Maybe cut the drywall out and start over?


If you are referring to replacing the drywall - then yes. You don't want to have paint applied directly to unprimed drywall, especially on a bedroom ceiling. This is a terribly unsafe situation - the paint could easily loosen, fall off, and injure someone who is sleeping or whatever. Replacing it and painting it "right" (ie. priming first) is the *only* solution.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I think if you just skim coat the entire thing you might no have to replace the sheetrock, then oil primer and then paint, should save you some time doing it this way, that ceiling could fail any minute


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for all of your help guys. Until I figure this all out I'll be sleeping in the basement, paneling down there


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> I think if you just skim coat the entire thing you might no have to replace the sheetrock, then oil primer and then paint, should save you some time doing it this way, that ceiling could fail any minute


Maybe if this was any other room than a bedroom, I would agree. But under the circumstances I would personally only be able to sleep at night if I'd knew it was all ripped out and replaced. I guess it all comes down to how much of a risk you're willing to live with.



Ole34 said:


> Thanks for all of your help guys. Until I figure this all out I'll be sleeping in the basement, paneling down there


Good plan - always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would use Gardz as a penetrating sealer, followed by an epoxy sealer, followed by 100% solids epoxy (2 coats of course), then sand for adhesion and apply XIM Bonding primer (alkyd) followed by the flat paint of your choice. Good to go!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I think you could do this more economically by carefully removing the drywall, re-installing it upside-down, then priming. There seems to be enough painters with lots of free time right now, maybe some of them could help.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I would use Gardz as a penetrating sealer, followed by and epoxy sealer, followed by 100% solids epoxy (2 coats of course), then same for adhesion and apply XIM Bonding primer (alkyd) followed by the flat paint of your choice. Good to go!


That _might_ work... but then again. There is clearly an adhesion issue -that light fixture has already come loose


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

That is some funny shiznit right there

Why are you all giving this poor guy such a bad time?

Dude,your good,paint is as good as primer to raw drywall,just need to 2 coat it.

I've painted for other contractors for decades,we only used primers to raw drywall about 25% of the time,they all loved to just two coat it with the finishpaint.

I loved the one about carefully taking out the sheetrock and turning it around.....brilliant!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

propainterJ said:


> That is some funny shiznit right there
> 
> Why are you all giving this poor guy such a bad time?
> 
> ...


He's clearly a hack and deserves to be given sh!t.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

propainterJ said:


> That is some funny shiznit right there
> 
> Why are you all giving this poor guy such a bad time?
> 
> ...


We're just feeding the troll!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Yes he should of hired a professional


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> Yes he should of hired a professional


Yep. Since the mods won't do the right thing...

This is a site for professional painters. Please visit: http://www.diychatroom.com/

Many of our members also participate there and many will be happy to assist you with the correct answer.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I had just addressed the extreme dangers on my blog last night! ( that part is true) 

Because you have put on the ceiling flat first don't panic. It dries similar to chalk, chalk is very porous, ergo if you have added anough turps to the oil undercoat you can get it to soak straight thru the first two coats of ceiling flat and onto your sub straight. Then finish off with one more coat of ceiling flat so it look like you have never been there.

Problem solved


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This is an extremely serious situation. I can't believe the insensitivity some have displayed. Researchhound certainly understands the enormity of the situation, and I would be the first to endorse his remedy for this catastrophic, and potentially life threatening failure. 

However, I would take into consideration the contamination fallout from exposed insulation that could potentially contain asbestos latent vermiculite. For the safety of all, this repair will require a hazard abatement team. Good call from the Homedepot employee. These guys are certainly looking out for the best interest of their customers.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

gotta say, you guys even had me going for a bit.

I gotta hand it to Ole, BRILLIANT OP. 

I can just see some DIY lurker searching google for "didn't prime the drywall" and coming across this thread !! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Oohhhh. Put a layer of wallpaper on the paint BEFORE the epoxy coats.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

All seriousness aside, it's nice to see a bunch of professionals step up to help a brother painter out.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

BELT SANDER

PRIME 

PAINT

Be sure to wear gloves, respirator, full spray suit (tape at hand & feet)
sand with 60# grid and after work chase dust with bud light 

Use caution ... this could be a real behr :yes:

PS 
welcome to paint talk


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't listen to these guys.

Burn it down, start from scratch and purchase the next available lot for sale. Anything less is a bandaid on a broken elbow.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I would use Gardz as a penetrating sealer, followed by an epoxy sealer, followed by 100% solids epoxy (2 coats of course), then sand for adhesion and apply XIM Bonding primer (alkyd) followed by the flat paint of your choice. Good to go!


But should he tape off his ceiling cut line first?


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> But should he tape off his ceiling cut line first?


don't be ridiculous ... he's a pro no tape required :notworthy:


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Stop now. We all know to fix this is to use Behr Premium Super Plus Ultra Pro Diet Acrylic. It evens says so in Consumer Reports. The paint and primer in one will work. The primer seperates itself and gets under the paint you have already and becomes your primer coat. Eeeeeverybody knows that. Ask mudbone and zoomer.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

You guys are a bunch of noobs and hacks...

Simply install some 1/4 or 3/8 sheetrock over it... 

Make sure to use a PVA primer! This is the only product that will ensure proper uniformity and peace of mind.

Take picks of your progress and incorporate into your proposal picture book for that extra wow factor:thumbsup:


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

This might be a better questions for the real pros at CT, go under the drywall link, those guys know how to paint


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Back in the day, we use to always use ceiling paint to prime walls and ceilings. Then ceiling paint got all shi-shi and is more expensive than primer in some cases.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Recheck the label on that can...maybe it was a Paint & Primer combo can . Heck PPG even has it in Manor Hall Semi Gloss . Actually you could also just put new labels on the can...I've watched my local PPG store do it right in front of me by tearing old label off and taping a new Paint & Primer Included label on . That would be the simplest of all solutions...then you would not have to redo the ceiling .


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

WTF is primer?


----------



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

I would start by pressure washing it (heated works best). Use a low pressure so you don't blow the light fixtures out. After you get the majority of it off let it dry while you set the depth gauge on your belt sander. Someone said 60 grit, but that's not going to be enough. You need to find one labeled "driveway chat". They sell them at most gravel pits. Put the belt on and all your safety gear. Get on the tallest ladder possible and straddle it, leg over the top. Have someone drag you around to the spots you missed to save yourself the trouble of getting down.

Once done with the belt sander, grab a sanding block (bare minimum of 1500 grit). Repeat process until ceiling is smooth. Primer. Repaint.


----------



## KEEGS (Nov 26, 2009)

Have an extra roll of CANVAS in the shop...:whistling2:


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Come on guys. I've got to admit that I've made the same mistake before. Usually I just use my wallpaper removal tool with the little wheels that have teeth on them to scuff up that paint and get down to the sheetrock. You can also use a sharp utility knife also and lightly cut a crosshatch pattern over the entire ceiling.

Once you have penetrated the paint layers, you can just use Kilz to grab into the perforated sheetrock. Sometimes you have to do 2 or 3 heavy coats to get it to soak in really good, then paint it with a quality paint. I really like Behr but Wal-Mart has some really good prices on paint right now so I'm thinking of switching over to using theirs.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

KEEGS said:


> Have an extra roll of CANVAS in the shop...:whistling2:


Well, I've got two rolls of Glidwall! I'm curious if anyone else here on PT has used that?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Gough said:


> Well, I've got two rolls of Glidwall! I'm curious if anyone else here on PT has used that?


My old boss from NJ used to use it. He used to tell me grand epic tales of the old days when only oil paint was used for everything. 

Unroll and staple, skim coat. Finish with a behr paint that your HD paint specialist suggests.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

researchhound said:


> I'd just rip out the drywall and replace it - much easier than removing the paint. HD probably has good prices on it.


That is cruel!


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey your giving this guy real bad advice! because it is the celing he needs to use a inverted floor sander 30 grt to remove the paint and get down to behr sheet rock. Sheesh come on guys.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

lol....:jester:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> i just finished up my bedroom 2 coats Ben flat white on the ceiling an now realised that i forgot to prime the bare drywall so while at HD i asked the guy there if it was ok to prime over the paint thats over the bare drywall an then 2 coats finish over that an if that would work an he said no, the best thing to do would be to remove the paint an then prime so that the finish coat would have something to bite to..... i havent tried to remove it yet (looks like its really on there for real for real. i attached a pic so that you could see its still there) i really need to get this paint off before it peels off ........... painttalk help me


 Sorry but this paint site is for professionals only! :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I recommend sand blasting  Lol Do it around 3am. Neighbors probably wont even notice.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> Back in the day, we use to always use ceiling paint to prime walls and ceilings. Then ceiling paint got all shi-shi and is more expensive than primer in some cases.


I have used flat for primer. Hell I have used egshell for primer, if I was running low on primer. Most painters doing spec houses around here put on two coats of egshell. There are a lot of times I never prime flat white ceilings. Do a nice cross hatch job, and it will always look fine.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm probably gonna get blasted for necroing a 3 year old thread, but hey... everyone deserves to see this.


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

Woodland said:


> I recommend sand blasting  Lol Do it around 3am. Neighbors probably wont even notice.


Dammit. I scrolled through the whole thread to say this. Now my day is ruined.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

Some great advice given on this topic. I've had this happen to me two or three times.
My fix was to go into the attic and remove the insulation above that room and one extra foot around the perimeter to be sure that i was covered. Use a paper tiger and poke thousands of holes in the back of the sheet rock paper then use a pump-up sprayer to flood penetrating primer between the rafters until the primer penetrates the sheet rock and finds it way to the back of the layer of flat paint in the bedroom below. Problem soved now. 
I would use an primer speced for interior and exterior since you are kind of doing both with this approach.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

mustangmike3789 said:


> Some great advice given on this topic. I've had this happen to me two or three times.
> My fix was to go into the attic and remove the insulation above that room and one extra foot around the perimeter to be sure that i was covered. Use a paper tiger and poke thousands of holes in the back of the sheet rock paper then use a pump-up sprayer to flood penetrating primer between the rafters until the primer penetrates the sheet rock and finds it way to the back of the layer of flat paint in the bedroom below. Problem soved now.
> I would use an primer speced for interior and exterior since you are kind of doing both with this approach.


 I would get one of those syringes they use for fixing wallpaper peeling and do it that way. Insulation makes me all itchy.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

proalliance coatings said:


> i would get one of those syringes they use for fixing wallpaper peeling and do it that way. Insulation makes me all itchy.


great ideal. Maybe even get a tap and die set to tap some threads into the drywall from the top or bottom and install some grease fittings so that you could use a grease gun with primer in it and pump it behind the paint. 
I may patend this thought and get rich.
I will see you guys on the beaches of hawaii soon.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodford said:


> I'm probably gonna get blasted for necroing a 3 year old thread, but hey... everyone deserves to see this.


Here ya go Drake, didn't want you to think you were ignored and feel left out













:thumbup:


you're entirely welcome :notworthy:


----------



## DanDaPainter (Jun 7, 2011)

Love all the ideas and will attempt most if not all next time I do this myself! My question though? Is
Ole still sleeping in the basement?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

DanDaPainter said:


> Love all the ideas and will attempt most if not all next time I do this myself! My question though? Is
> Ole still sleeping in the basement?



no... but im still waiting for the paint to fall off :whistling2:


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

At this point I would just find a nice pattern and wallpaper over it. Wallpaper isn't just for walls these days.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Lakesidex said:


> At this point I would just find a nice pattern and wallpaper over it. Wallpaper isn't just for walls these days.


It isn't for walls at all these days, in fact!


----------



## Kustom WerK (Oct 2, 2011)

Flat paint should be just fine on bare Sheetrock.If it looks good then no worries.
As others have already stated, I have used flat ceiling paint to prime patches and never had a problem in the 26 yrs I was in the biz.



Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com
KW


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodford said:


> It isn't for walls at all these days, in fact!


Join the 21st century and start SELLING it. Wallpaper is BACK with a vengeance :thumbup:

We need to be at the vanguard of trendy trending trends.:thumbsup:


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, judging by the number of posts this guy has, he's been coming to Paint Talk for a long time. I wouldn't give him a hard time anyway. 

Lots of cheap contractors paint right over raw drywall. You'll be fine. 

And, btw, that's what you get for going to Home Depot. Bad advise, for one thing; crappy paint for another. Go to a real paint supplier. You don't have to spend more, and you'll get a better product.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

jprefect said:


> Well, judging by the number of posts this guy has, he's been coming to Paint Talk for a long time. I wouldn't give him a hard time anyway.
> 
> Lots of cheap contractors paint right over raw drywall. You'll be fine.
> 
> And, btw, that's what you get for going to Home Depot. Bad advise, for one thing; crappy paint for another. Go to a real paint supplier. You don't have to spend more, and you'll get a better product.


Sadly I'm at the point in my life right between where I learned a lot and when I'm starting to forget everything I've learned.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> Join the 21st century and start SELLING it. Wallpaper is BACK with a vengeance :thumbup:
> 
> We need to be at the vanguard of trendy trending trends.:thumbsup:


I envy you your wishful thinking.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Its Bush's fault!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Ole34 said:


> i just finished up my bedroom 2 coats Ben flat white on the ceiling an now realised that i forgot to prime the bare drywall so while at HD i asked the guy there if it was ok to prime over the paint thats over the bare drywall an then 2 coats finish over that an if that would work an he said no, the best thing to do would be to remove the paint an then prime so that the finish coat would have something to bite to..... i havent tried to remove it yet (looks like its really on there for real for real. i attached a pic so that you could see its still there) i really need to get this paint off before it peels off ........... painttalk help me


I love trolling the HD staff too


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ttd said:


> Its Bush's fault!


"damn Bush, He don't know nothin'" said a buddy of mine years ago. Now he is hoping to vote for Jeb.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodford said:


> I envy you your wishful thinking.


Ahhh Drake, my friend, it's more than wishful thinking. I lived through (and survived) the wallcovering industry implosion of the 90's, and was lucky to reap the rewards of the rebound, which is growing by the minute. 

WALLPAPER IS BACK, and that's not hype from someone needing to promote it (anymore)

If it's hasn't come to a neighborhood near you, it will.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

daArch said:


> Ahhh Drake, my friend, it's more than wishful thinking. I lived through (and survived) the wallcovering industry implosion of the 90's, and was lucky to reap the rewards of the rebound, which is growing by the minute.
> 
> WALLPAPER IS BACK, and that's not hype from someone needing to promote it (anymore)
> 
> If it's hasn't come to a neighborhood near you, it will.


Seems to have started picking up in the last year here. Kinda slow but it is. The paper hanger I use is slammed right now. I have 90yds of a Lewis & Wood plus liner waiting for him to do.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Ahhh Drake, my friend, it's more than wishful thinking. I lived through (and survived) the wallcovering industry implosion of the 90's, and was lucky to reap the rewards of the rebound, which is growing by the minute.
> 
> WALLPAPER IS BACK, and that's not hype from someone needing to promote it (anymore)
> 
> If it's hasn't come to a neighborhood near you, it will.


I have been waiting for the last 25 years or so, despite what you and all the other experts say, it is most defiantly NOT coming back around here


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't care if I have to single handedly torch every bit of wallpaper for 500 miles, I won't let it come back here. Wallpaper is evil!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wallpaper? What's wallpaper? Never heard of it. Unless Home Despot and Blowe's has it, it ain't.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Since this thread has morphed into a wallpaper thread, I'll go ahead and add this here. I was in the local Home depot this weekend, trolling as usual, (also known in sales circles as cherry picking) and I overheard an older gentleman tell the paint counter clerk that his wife wanted some wall size. None of the three clerks knew what he was talking about. Eventually one of them told him they would have to know the measurements of the room to know the size.

I guess it isn't making a comeback here either.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Since this thread has morphed into a wallpaper thread, I'll go ahead and add this here. I was in the local Home depot this weekend, trolling as usual, (also known in sales circles as cherry picking) and I overheard an older gentleman tell the paint counter clerk that his wife wanted some wall size. None of the three clerks knew what he was talking about. Eventually one of them told him they would have to know the measurements of the room to know the size.
> 
> I guess it isn't making a comeback here either.


WOW, when I quit the "club" there were FOUR chapters in Ohio. Columbus, Greater Cincinnati, Miami Valley, and Northeast Ohio. I'll have to tell them to stay away from north central


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh man this is good!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I have been waiting for the last 25 years or so, despite what you and all the other experts say, it is most defiantly NOT coming back around here


All three local hangers in this area have been retired for years. It's probably been 20 years since we've been on a job where there was WC being installed.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Since this thread has morphed into a wallpaper thread, I'll go ahead and add this here. I was in the local Home depot this weekend, trolling as usual, (also known in sales circles as cherry picking) and I overheard an older gentleman tell the paint counter clerk that his wife wanted some wall size. None of the three clerks knew what he was talking about. Eventually one of them told him they would have to know the measurements of the room to know the size.
> 
> I guess it isn't making a comeback here either.


no reason they should:no: it's more antiquated than the gentleman asking the stupid question


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> no reason they should:no: it's more antiquated than the gentleman asking the stupid question



GENTLEMAN??? Who walked in?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Proalliance coatings said:
> 
> 
> > Since this thread has morphed into a wallpaper thread, I'll go ahead and add this here. I was in the local Home depot this weekend, trolling as usual, (also known in sales circles as cherry picking) and I overheard an older gentleman tell the paint counter clerk that his wife wanted some wall size. None of the three clerks knew what he was talking about. Eventually one of them told him they would have to know the measurements of the room to know the size.
> ...


Hell, at the nadir of the wallpaper implosion, I went (stupidly) into the local SW where I was working and asked for some wallpaper PASTE. The idiot drone had no idea what I was talking about.

(prolly shoulda asked for GLUE   )


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> Hell, at the nadir of the wallpaper implosion, I went (stupidly) into the local SW where I was working and asked for some wallpaper PASTE. The idiot drone had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> (prolly shoulda asked for GLUE   )


Muralo refers to their wallpaper pastes as "adhesium". how's that for a term?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Muralo refers to their wallpaper pastes as "adhesium". how's that for a term?


I'll have to remember that for when I'm talking about wallpaper. Should make it sound like I know what I'm talking about, since I very, very much don't (by choice).


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Muralo refers to their wallpaper pastes as "adhesium". how's that for a term?


I would very much liksium to try out that adhesium.

Cheerio!


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I paint paint said:


> I would very much liksium to try out that adhesium.
> 
> Cheerio!


Mudbone, is that you?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Adhesium sounds like a place the romans went to to rub paste all over themselves.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

The last paper I hung was around 7 or 8 years ago. Haven't talked to anyone here in central Carolina that has hung paper in quite a few years.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Red dog said:


> The last paper I hung was around 7 or 8 years ago. Haven't talked to anyone here in central Carolina that has hung paper in quite a few years.


Huh, you must be somewhere nearish my hometown. Paper was completely dead there, too.


----------

